# Filling small gaps



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Working with a friend on a glue up, we find we have a few gaps where the joint would not pull together (it did during two dry runs--go figure). Four solutions I have come up with are:
1. Fill the gap with?
2. Router out a slot for an inlay
3. Cut it off and start again
4. Just finish as is
Your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the sizes of these gaps ?. How wide,how long and what kind of wood.

Jerry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Jerry! It makes a difference where this is. I am assuming it is inside. If this is to be painted, I think i would the epoxy wood filler. If you are staining, you might be able to route a small detail into that area to draw the eye away. If the project has a little detail in it, you might be able to use a small molding to cover the area. It makes a difference also where the two parts are being glued up. It would have to be very noticeable, or not strong enough to start over, i would think. hope that it helps a little jerry,


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry guys, inside, walnut, table top about 1/32 to /3/64 natural finish. This is between the top and the edge trim.

Thanks.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

the only other alternative i know is to tablesaw the joint and then glue it, that would make it perfect. filling cracks and keeping them from showing is more of an art than science.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

Heat gun, break the glue lose, reglue and reclamp.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

They make and sale stuff just for that job, I recall seeing it Rockler I don't recall the name but it was a mix that you would add saw dust from the stock..

Old furniture has cracks and must be filled up..it's not a new thing..

======== 


xplorx4 said:


> Sorry guys, inside, walnut, table top about 1/32 to /3/64 natural finish. This is between the top and the edge trim.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Jerry,

I have used a mix of glue and saw dust and injected it into the gap with a syringe and large size needle. I did mask the wood so only the gap is exposed. 

Might work for you.

Regards,
George Cole


----------



## rustic123 (Dec 6, 2009)

this looks like from your photo a breadboard end? If its wider than 15 inches it will move and crack your filler. Not sure how you are attaching board end? The rule is one third glued (center only ) As for fillers use some of your sawdust and mix with glue, or nothing better than epoxy and sawdust, does not need compression to get over 5000lb bond


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*what glue to fill?*

Hey guys

what glue do you use that dries the clearest? Have some cracks where the sides meet the top of some boxes I am making. They are hickory sides with tigerwood top, maple sides with tigerwood top and two zebra wood sides with birdseye maple tops.

Going to use the side material to donate the dust just not shure what glue. Would an elmers white glue work. It will not need any strength other then to hold the dust in.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

George II said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I have used a mix of glue and saw dust and injected it into the gap with a syringe and large size needle. I did mask the wood so only the gap is exposed.
> 
> ...


+1 I used "sanderdust" from the same stock as the project. Mixed it with my finger into a very dust-rich thick paste with titebond, forced it into the gap. After it cured I sanded it down smooth, then applied finish. Can't say it's invisible, but you have to look closely to notice it.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Jerry, 
As mentioned, saw dust of the same type of wood your trying to fill the joint/crack in and a good wood glue are your friend 
Go heavy on the dust.


----------

